# Bandsaw HELP



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone know about a "General Machine " bandsaw? The model I am considering purchasing is 90-050M1 for $365 CDN. I have never owned a bandsaw so I don't know anything about them. This saw takes a 80 inch blade. Is this a common size? It's a 12 inch saw & appears well made to a novice. Any advice/info would be appreciated.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Bandsaws are fairly simple machines, but there are a wide range of features available on various models. What you'll be doing will dictate what is important to you.

First, are you buying new or used? If new, do you have a link?

In general terms, 12" is at the small end of the spectrum, but might be sufficient for you, depending on what you'll be doing with it. Bigger is better, if you have the space.

Common uses of bandsaws include re-sawing (making thinner boards out of thick ones), cutting large arcs to fairly small ones (here, the size controls the utility), and making short cuts where precision is less important than convenience and capacity.

So, it would be helpful to know what your objectives are for the saw.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to Router Forums, I do not know about the brand, i do know that i haven't heard any bad report on it. Someone will have a much better feel for that brand, will be able to give a fair review.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Gerry,
I have never heard of and couldn't find anything on this saw. Could you post a picture? That might help a lot.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I tried Googling for it, too, but came up empty. It looks like General Machine may be a Canadian company, though, as opposed to an import brand.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got rid of a 12" saw and bought a 14". A lot more room to maneuver, plus, I was able to put a riser block on it for resawing. An 80" blade is the same size as my old saw used, and you can get them at Sears, but they sell cheap ones that don't last long. You can also special order that size.

General is a Canadian manufacturer, General International is an imported brand. I have no idea what General Machine is. General International has several band saws that have similar model numbers, but their smallest one seems to be a 14". http://www.marksmach.com/general_international.htm#Bandsaws

You didn't say what the cost was, so that info would help.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm buying new.Unit is made in Taiwan. Imported by General International. Site won`t allow me quote URL as I'm just a "newbie". Try general.ca or .com I found new model there (appears the same) 90-060.
Sorry, the brand is General International not General Machine. I believe they also have American site, probably .com 
What do you want me to edit in my profile. I`ve done that, the info you are requesting is all there.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

This is what I've found....

General Machine & Tool, Inc.: Welcome


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> I just got rid of a 12" saw and bought a 14". A lot more room to maneuver, plus, I was able to put a riser block on it for resawing. An 80" blade is the same size as my old saw used, and you can get them at Sears, but they sell cheap ones that don't last long. You can also special order that size.
> 
> General is a Canadian manufacturer, General International is an imported brand. I have no idea what General Machine is.
> 
> You didn't say what the cost was, so that info would help.


Sorry, brand name is General International, not "Machine"
I did mention on original post that cost was $365 CDN.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry, can't post pictures or URL's as I'm only a "newbie"


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It might be this one.
90-060 M1 - 12” WOOD CUTTING BANDSAW


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

I've found Canadian web site............general.ca Just put the three w's in front.I can't quote URL's as I'm a newbie. They show the new model there, 90-060 
I've edited my profile already, I'm not sure what else you guys are asking for.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Bingo!!!!!!!! That's the saw!!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's a small saw. 1/2hp and 5" height. If that's all you need, it should be fine. If you look on craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums you may find a great bargain on a used saw. That's how I found mine.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Zebra said:


> I'm buying new.Unit is made in Taiwan. Imported by General International. Site won`t allow me quote URL as I'm just a "newbie". Try general.ca or .com I found new model there (appears the same) 90-060.
> Sorry, the brand is General International not General Machine. I believe they also have American site, probably .com
> What do you want me to edit in my profile. I've done that, the info you are requesting is all there.



 
Gerry,
If you are referring to the statement after my signature, please notice that I say "For those who haven't already done so... ".


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry, first of all I don't even know how that part of the reply got highlighted in blue? It appears that I'm really annoyed or something. Please believe that is not the case.The request also came from 2 other posts also. Please remember that I'm new to the sight & I'm not sure that I edited the right info at the right spot. Also some of my replies appear directed at one individual when I just want a new message while others appear as a new post when I want to answer one individual? I'll get the hang of this sooner or latter.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Relax, Gerry.:stop: I highlighted it in blue to show that was what I was referring to.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Gerry, General makes pretty decent tools. Like the other fellows suggested make sure this is going to fit your needs. I'm on my third bandsaw as I didn't realize things I wanted to do would expand rapidly. I think I got the right tool finally


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Deb,
I saw your new BS in your gallery. Looks like great deal. Hard to tell how much saw I need because I've never owned one & don't know its potential. Can always move up later I guess.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Gerry,

the line asking you to edit your details is part of some peoples signature. if you will notice its on all their posts. all of them are not making a request of you. it helps make sure people that dont put their details know its easier to help them with their questions and suggest where to buy something if we know where they are located country, state , etc.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Zebra said:


> Sorry, first of all I don't even know how that part of the reply got highlighted in blue?


"Open the Pod Door HAL ! I am sorry Dave, I changed it to blue and I can not find it. "

LOL, we are only nominally in charge of these computers and what they wind up posting to the net...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Post one more time and then you can post. All you need is 10 answer this one and you are on your way. I do not yet own a band saw, but will. I will not go smaller than a 14" for re-saw reasons. Some folks think even that is just on the bottom edge for re-saw. 

I do not know off the top of my head what the cost difference is but it would be less than selling the 12" and then buying the 14". I do not recommend you buy the most expensive, but do not sell your self short if re-saw is an important feature of what you want go with what you know will be the best, even if you have to wait.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Gerry if you are not in a big rush to buy that 12", give yourself a couple of weeks and keep an eye on Kijiji and Craiglist. Also check the local tool stores, I don't know what you have in Manitoba but we have Busy Bee, Federated Tool, and numerous other ones online here in Ontario. You might get a good deal even with shipping. I know 2 inches doesn't seem like much but I think you might find the difference between a 12 inch and a 14 inch band saw surprising when it comes down to use.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

It appears that the advice I'm getting is bigger is better. I can't find a 14" BS that isn't double the price of this 12" General (new$365). Only one Delta 14" on Kijiji used....$700. Nothing on Craigslist. I don't know how much resawing I'm going to do, suspect very little. I'll probably use it mostly to cut arcs in no more than 2" stock. I think I'm going to buy this 12". I am however concerned about the motor, 1/2 HP. Most of the larger saws I looked up are 1-3 HP. 
I'm going to kick myself a year down the road if you guys are right.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My last BS was a C-man 12". I used it a lot. The only reason I sold it was I wanted to resaw wider than 6" stock. 12" is plenty for everyday use. The motor in the one you're looking at is smallish, BUT, if you don't push the wood through too hard it will be adequate. Get yourself a good 1/4" 4-6 tpi blade. The one that will come with it will no doubt be a starter blade.


----------

